# Trouble logging in



## Tgace (Jul 20, 2013)

I recently tried posting from my home network and received some sort of odd "you don't have authorization....forbidden" warning and now I get "web page unavailable" when I try to access the forum. I can still post from my cell phone.

I tried a cookie dump to no avail. Ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2013)

You've most likely been blocked by the firewall.  As I said in the email I sent out to all members on June 14th, please see below:

If you did not get the email, check your spam filter has MartialTalk white listed, and that the email address on file is accurate.

===



> On June 10th we migrated the MartialTalk community to a new web  server. While the move was pretty smooth, some members have reported  access problems.  If you are having problems accessing MartialTalk, are  receiving "Site Not Found" errors, can't pull up the forum or main site  in your browser, please let us know.
> 
> To help us help you, please do the following:
> 1- Visit http://whatismyip.com  This site will give you your IP address.
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Jul 20, 2013)

What's odd is that all was well till I tried posting to the "Zimmerman Ground and Pound" thread. After that it went out on me....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2013)

Some combination of words triggered a filter. It's simple string match system, effective but prone to false positives.  I'm currently manually matching a couple hundred blocked IP's against our members list to see if anyone got locked out but hasn't said anything yet.

It's.....tedious.  The alternative is lots of spam and Chinese hackers.  (We've blocked over 2,000 addresses from China in the past month)


----------

